# For General Contractors Exam's, Do you need to buy all of the books allowed?



## at10151 (May 2, 2018)

I am looking to get my Florida GC License and was wondering if i need to buy all of the books on the exam list?


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never taken a FL exam, but I'm going to give you my advice anyway...

This is an open book test, right? So if the State is going to let you to use these books during the exam, then why would you consider NOT buying them? It seems counter-intuitive to me to willingly go into a test without every reference you can legally use. 

If you save money by not buying the books, then flunk the test and have to pay to take it again, how much $$ did you really save?


Also, FWIW: A quick Google showed at least 2 sites renting the complete exam set for the FL tests, for ~$300. Maybe do that, instead of showing up to test day without all the references.


----------



## at10151 (May 2, 2018)

That is true. I plan on getting my Florida license and then about 4 more states license. That is one main reason i was asking. Thanks.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I took this proctored (you gotta hold up your hand to go to the can) and open book test 5 years ago and passed. 

You aren't passing this test without the books. All of them. I doubt you'll pass without taking the classes on how to pass. I don't care how much you think you know about construction or how long you've been at it. The class teaches you how to look up the answers in the books. You only get so much time; you'd better have practiced.

Sunkist sold me his books and I wrote him a bad check for them:blushThe second check was good), but I sold them here. They were $900.00 new 5 years ago, used expect to pay $300.00 or so.


----------



## at10151 (May 2, 2018)

Kowboy said:


> I took this proctored (you gotta hold up your hand to go to the can) and open book test 5 years ago and passed.
> 
> You aren't passing this test without the books. All of them. I doubt you'll pass without taking the classes on how to pass. I don't care how much you think you know about construction or how long you've been at it. The class teaches you how to look up the answers in the books. You only get so much time; you'd better have practiced.
> 
> Sunkist sold me his books and I wrote him a bad check for them:blushThe second check was good), but I sold them here. They were $900.00 new 5 years ago, used expect to pay $300.00 or so.


Okay thanks. I went ahead and got all the books, Now i am going to take your advise and take a class. Here is the problem, I live in Georgia. I have found good reviews for a course at the Contractors Institute which allows me to watch any live classes and ask questions. It also comes with online studies and practice exams. It is a $900 course. Do you think this would be a good choice, or do you have a better suggestions?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

at10151 said:


> Okay thanks. I went ahead and got all the books, Now i am going to take your advise and take a class. Here is the problem, I live in Georgia. I have found good reviews for a course at the Contractors Institute which allows me to watch any live classes and ask questions. It also comes with online studies and practice exams. It is a $900 course. Do you think this would be a good choice, or do you have a better suggestions?


If passing the test the first time you take it has value to you, spend the $900.00.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn we have 500 questions and no open book. The only thing we get is an issued calculator and it's a basic one as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TitanCR (Apr 15, 2017)

dannnggg... open book?!? wow. lucky. :no:


----------



## alexalpbroekemeier7250 (6 mo ago)

Wow


----------



## rktect1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Who resurrected this thread from 2018


----------

